# So just how 'Waterproof' is a 50M rating ?



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought i'd read somewhere that a '50M' Waterproof rating is perhaps just enough to be 'showerproof', but surely not ? :-(

Ive got a Chronospace on its way to me, which surely with its 50Mtr rating, should be fine to swim in, if I want to ?

Is here anything online officially from Breitling anywhere ?

Cheers.
Chris


----------



## jjt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

50m is wash your hands waterproof. Definitely no
swimming.


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

jeezuz,........surely ?
I mean I'm hardly likely to ever go below 2M let alone 50M, surely it can stand more than that ?
Otherwise, whats the point in the 50M rating ?


----------



## jjt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wate...eality-159142.html?highlight=water+resistance


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is _generally_ seen as 30/50M is just suitable for light splashing/washing hands. Not for submersion.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

zak3737 said:


> I thought i'd read somewhere that a '50M' Waterproof rating is perhaps just enough to be 'showerproof', but surely not ? :-(
> 
> Ive got a Chronospace on its way to me, which surely with its 50Mtr rating, should be fine to swim in, if I want to ?
> 
> ...


Hi, Chris. How about perusing our _*"Articles"*_ section above this main forum where you will find this.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/water-resistance-truths-unveiled-38014.html

Best,
Ron


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

What you need to realize is that the dynamics of water pressure changes from just sitting in a tub of water to moving in it. As you drive your arms through the water during swimming the actual pressure on the watch case will increase dramatically and easily surpass the rated water resistance of the case. As Ron has said, read up on the "Truth" of WR and you will understand better.
Best, Frank.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

helderberg said:


> What you need to realize is that the dynamics of water pressure changes from just sitting in a tub of water to moving in it. As you drive your arms through the water during swimming the actual pressure on the watch case will increase dramatically and easily surpass the rated water resistance of the case.


Sorry Frank, but that's not true:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/sigh-myth-busting-again-610734.html

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Spit161 said:


> Sorry Frank, but that's not true:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/sigh-myth-busting-again-610734.html
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


I stand corrected and defer to those better educated in these matters. Sorry for posting incorrect info, it is what I was told years ago when I had asked the same question. 
Thanks for the correction Jake, I do not want to misdirect anyone,
Best, Frank.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

helderberg said:


> Thanks for the correction Jake, I do not want to misdirect anyone,
> Best, Frank.


No worries, Frank. I hope you don't mind!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

helderberg said:


> I stand corrected and defer to those better educated in these matters. Sorry for posting incorrect info, it is what I was told years ago when I had asked the same question.
> Thanks for the correction Jake, I do not want to misdirect anyone,
> Best, Frank.


Not at all Frank, I think we were all in the same boat until Jake's post.
Great thread BTW. Sticky perhaps or an addition to a current sticky?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

CaptRimmer said:


> Not at all Frank, I think we were all in the same boat until Jake's post.
> Great thread BTW. Sticky perhaps or an addition to a current sticky?
> Cheers,
> Andy


I thought I'd better clarify - I take _no_ credit for the above thread.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Based on my experience alone I have free dived around 30', surfed some decent size waves and swam a ton with a few 50m watches. I have never had one leak, then again it wasn't a multiple thousand dollar watch either. When I was young that's all I would wear. One was a Timex and the other two were freestyle watches from a surf company and i had them for years. I have even had a few batteries replaced in them and never had a problem. The watch companies scare you with the washing hands bit for fear of warranty issues I assume, I think it's absurd how people try to hype WR ratings in watches.


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

jjt2 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wate...eality-159142.html?highlight=water+resistance


Dude, that thread is epic!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

CaptRimmer said:


> Not at all Frank, I think we were all in the same boat until Jake's post.
> Great thread BTW. Sticky perhaps or an addition to a current sticky?
> Cheers,
> Andy


What can I say, as a watch expert I make one hell of a plumber.  Every time I come here I learn something new, and that is a very good thing. Thanks guys for your concern, I appreciate it but it is unnecessary.
Best, Frank.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

I can tell you that I've submerged, swam (down to 10 ft in a diving pool), showered, washed cars and had all manner of fluids and chemicals splashed on my Breitling B-1 over the past 4 years that I've owned it and it has never exhibited any signs of leakage or water damage. Based on all that, short of dropping it in a deep lake, I don't suspect I'll ever expose it to conditions that would cause leakage on it, but as always YMMV. It has to go in for service soon, seeing as the battery EOL indicator has begun flashing, and I'll specifically ask them to check for signs of any moisture intrusion.


----------



## Boxed In (Jun 22, 2008)

Good thread as I would of took the figures as being acurate to near the claimed rating at least.


----------

